# Shoe String Beet Salad



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Shoe String Beet Salad

2-3 cans shoe string beets drained

1-2 chopped scallions

salt and pepper to taste

olive oil and vinegar to taste

+fresh chopped parsley

Put drained beets in a bowl with the scallions. Add the olive oil and vinegar and toss. season with Salt and pepper.Stir through the chopped parsely. Chill before serving.


Carrie I'm sorry I don't have exact measurements for you but, my friend JoAnn and I are both "Yeah that looks right"  cooks.
Hope you enjoy this simple salad!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## callie (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you, Vicki, for taking the time to get this recipe from your friend and then post it!  Sounds good...I don't think I've ever seen canned shoestring beets but I'm gonna start looking.  I think I'll add this salad to our Easter menu.


----------

